# is this ok



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my ammonia is a little below .25 and my nitrites are .0 
well actually the water was clear on the nitrites. i added bio-spria on wednesday and put 8 feeder fish in on saturday. will my tank be ready by tuesday. i am pretty sure those are my water perimeters :rock: thanks


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

opps i mean that my ammonia is .025. and my nitrites are 0


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't see a real problem with that. Just keep trying to get it to 0!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey, did you test the nitrates. I didn't see you mention that. If your nitrates are zero you are not cycled but if you have a plus reading then your real close.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

It sounds like your tank is not cycle. When a tank is cycle your ammonia and nitrite should be 0 ppm and your nitrate should be present around 20-40 ppm.
Add Bio-spira for a faster cycle...................


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont have a nitrate test kit. only ammonia,nitrites, and ph. thanks


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

wait a little longer to get no ammonia and a plus on the nitrates


----------

